# Cat pooping down her back legs?



## MrsD86 (Feb 11, 2011)

Hi all,
Our kitten is 8 months old, is a long haired moggy and she has been neautred.
She uses a litter tray during the night and if she is indoors during the day, but she usually toilets outside.
Just recently, she has been pooping down her back legs, mainly when her poo is runnier than normal. She doesn't squat when she toilets, but instead stands with her tail erect and just lets it fall, so to speak.
I have noticed the only time we really have this problem is when she has been de -flead with Frontline - I'm just wondering if she might have an allergic reaction to it? She doesn't appear to have this issue when her stools are of normal consistency, only when runny, although she does have a very smelly back end.
Our vet has dismissed Frontline being a cause of upsetting her belly, but nothing has been changed, ie food or an upheaval of any kind, and it seems to be a big coincidence that whenever she has been de-flead, she gets the runs and it ends up all down her back end!

Any advice?


----------



## Elsbells (Feb 18, 2011)

This happened with my persian too, and I feel your pain - it was always a shower-job with him..... and the smell!!! The only slight plus was that after a few cleans ups he actually enjoyed the warmth of the water and it was good watching him regain his size after going all tiny when his fur got wet!

I'm surprised your vet dismissed the Frontline so decisively, given the facts. I know the fipronil can cause tummy upsets in dogs. Sensitivity is rare, but it happens.

Could you try another prevention/treatment that doesent use Fipronil next time and see what that does?

But try to keep everything else the same as much as you can so it's a process of elimination.


----------

